# Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes?



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

I'm talking about current regular production VW OEM Brakes. Would they be the Tourages? Or maybe the Patheons (sp?)
Just curious.


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (hawc)*

probably the one with the most horsepower and most need for big brakes


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (hawc)*

im not 100% but I think the R32 is running a 4 piston brembo caliper with a 13" 1pc rotor up front.


----------



## KinetikSLC (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (PhOO)*

R32 has 1 peice rotors,with 2 piston calipers up front.
Touareg has some silly huge 13.7" fronts with 4 pistons.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (KinetikSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KinetikSLC* »_R32 has 1 peice rotors,with 2 piston calipers up front

Actually, I am pretty sure the R32 has 2 peice rotors. Here is the kit from Autotech and it has been stated in the specifications for the R32.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=843924


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_
Actually, I am pretty sure the R32 has 2 peice rotors. 


Here are the R32 brakes:
























(Thanks JuggeGTI) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (hawc)*

Those would be "One piece" rotors.
The RS2 in Europe used Porsche 993 four piston calipers all around with 12.9" front and 11" rear
The car was only built from 1994-1996


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (Eternal)*

those ARE 2 piece rotors actually. they're a floating rotor design, you can see the aluminum hats in that above picture. the Touareg uses 4 piston in the rears, but 6 piston in the front!! they're the same Porche/Brembos as on the Cayenne, just with zero labels and painted flat black


_Modified by M this 1! at 1:18 PM 7-16-2003_


----------



## Corrado tdi (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (hawc)*

the audi one's are crap. throw them away. ther ewhere used so much in cross here. but sooner or later they all brake...








something you don't want to see it happend, even on the track...

For real power, look at: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=939627
Thety are oem, they need 16" wheels. but 20x better than the double audi ones....
You can have them bigger, but these are 'low budget"
mail me on [email protected]
or msn [email protected]


----------



## VeeDubGuy (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (hawc)*

Phaeton fronts are Brembo 8 piston calipers on 18" cross-drilled floating rotors. 
Now that's powerful!!


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (VeeDubGuy)*

straight from jamie, the toureg and r32 brakes are debadged brembo's; dont trust me? PM jamie


----------



## turbohardtop (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (Imola Yellow GTi)*

yeah, the Touareg have 6-piston Brembo brakes.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (turbohardtop)*

the R32 are Ate brakes, you can see it in that picture. Touareg are Brembo though.
and the Phaeton is not an 18" rotor, that's physically impossible. especially with the base wheel being an 18" rim. if my 14" rotors (not here yet) need 18's minimum, i'd be guessing an 18" would need 22's minimum


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (M this 1!)*

trust me, meaning trust jamie, r32 r brembo's


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (Imola Yellow GTi)*

yeah, o.k. when i'm stairing at the Ate label on the caliper i'll believe your hear say. come, on open your mind to typos and what not, i.e. maybe Brembo rotors are sourced.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (hawc)*

Passat W8 uses Audi S4 front brakes.
Touareg uses Brembo 6 piston front calipers.
Phaeton uses 8 piston Brembo front calipers.
That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (b5bel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5bel* »_Passat W8 uses Audi S4 front brakes.
Touareg uses Brembo 6 piston front calipers.
Phaeton uses 8 piston Brembo front calipers.
That pretty much sums it up.

Exactly as the VW technician said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I believe the Audi RS6 uses 8 piston 4 pad calipers. Same as the Phaeton?


_Modified by Super1.8T at 10:45 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (Super1.8T)*

i knew jamie was right about the calipers; but i don't about the rotors.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (Imola Yellow GTi)*

b5bel is correct, and so is the Ate pictures of the R32 brakes.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_those ARE 2 piece rotors actually. they're a floating rotor design, you can see the aluminum hats in that above picture. 

Doubt they have both floating rotors and floating calipers. The calipers are clearly floating!
They may be two piece, but not floating.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Most Powerful VW OEM Brakes? (J. Daniel)*

just found out that the rotors are sorta floating. there are spoke like connections that hold the hat to the rotor. of course uses an ATE caliper, but didn't ask what rotor mfg. E.C. mag just installed a set on a mkIV car and you'll see them in an up coming article. they said they're VERY impressive, especially repeated stops from 80 = zero fade


----------

